

How the Domain Name System Works - technicalfault
http://www.bytemark.co.uk/support/technical_documents/dnsworks?tags=DNS

======
VikingCoder
Does anyone know how big the full domain name set is?

Does anyone know how much bandwidth it would take to keep up with the changes
on an hourly basis? (So, yes, I'm looking at the peak rate of hourly change.)

Alternately, if you did a diff from Day 1 to Day 2, how large would the
compressed diff be? How about Day 1 to Day 30?

